# Morrowind: In welche Gilden tritt man ein?



## Ubertino-de-Casale (8. August 2005)

Tach! Ich habe jetzt mal mit dem Spiel Morrowind begonnen und frage mich, in welche Gilden ich eintreten soll. Ich bin bereits in der Magiergilde drin. Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, in mehreren Gilden Mitglied zu sein (geht das überhaupt?), wenn ja, in welche?


----------



## Dumbi (8. August 2005)

Ein Zusammenfassung aller Gilden findest du  hier. Die Wahl deiner Gilde sollte natürlich von deiner Klasse (Berufung) abhängen, es macht also keinen Sinn als Kämpfer der Magiergilde beizutreten. Ausserdem kommen sich die einzelnen Gilden bei einzelnen Quests in die Queser, weshalb du dich auf eine Gilde beschränken solltest. 
Wirf übrigens auch einen Blick auf meine Signatur!


----------



## dab2212 (8. August 2005)

Du kannst in alle Gilden eintreten. Ich habe mit meinem Charakter alle Gilden-Quests gemacht.


----------



## Guerilla (8. August 2005)

Ubertino-de-Casale am 08.08.2005 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach! Ich habe jetzt mal mit dem Spiel Morrowind begonnen und frage mich, in welche Gilden ich eintreten soll. Ich bin bereits in der Magiergilde drin. Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, in mehreren Gilden Mitglied zu sein (geht das überhaupt?), wenn ja, in welche?



Man kann in alle möglichen Gruppen auf einmal eintreten, nur bei den Fürstenhäusern (Hlaalu, Redoran, Telvanni) muß man sich für eins von den dreien entscheiden.

Es kann etwas hakelig mit der Diebes- und Kriegergilde werden:. Wer zu früh einen bestimmten Auftrag der Kriegergilde (Code-Buch) löst, wird nicht mehr in der Diebesgilde als Neuer aufgenommen.

Ich persönlich halte es allerdings aus rollenspieltechnischen Gründen für vollkommen beknackt, allen Gilden beizutreten und sich nach oben zu arbeiten.  Der resultierende Charakter wirkt auf mich nicht nur lächerlich sondern auch beliebig.
Ich persönlich kann damit wenig anfangen. Ich starte lieber mehrere Charaktere und entscheide mich für eine vertretbare Kombination aus maximal 2-3 Gruppierungen.

Wenn ich beispielsweise den typischen Klischee-Paladin spielen will, tritt er der Kaiserlichen Legion und dem Kaiserlichen Kult bei und fertig.


----------



## Josh-23 (28. August 2005)

dab2212 am 08.08.2005 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst in alle Gilden eintreten. Ich habe mit meinem Charakter alle Gilden-Quests gemacht.



Wer MW noch durchspielen will, sollte nicht weiterlesen:



Spoiler



Man kann nicht Meister der Diebes- und der Kriegergilde werden, da man bei der Diebesgilde den Meister der Kriegergilde killen muss und umgekehrt.
Also wie zur Hölle willst du Meister aller Gilden werden, abgesehen davon, dass, wie hier schon richtig gesagt wurde, man nur entweder in Redoran, Telvanni oder Hlaalu sein kann.
Schöner Schachtelsatz, oder?



Warum zur Hölle geht das mit dem Spoiler nich??!!!!!


----------



## MasterHeld (28. August 2005)

Ich missbrauche den Thread jetzt einfach mal   

[Problem]

Edit: hat sich erledigt, ich hab da anscheinend eine andere quest zu vorschnell begonnen, jetzt hat es geklappt.


----------



## Filzlaus (30. August 2005)

Man kann Meister der Krieger- und der Diebesgilde werden, wenn man den korrupten Anführer der Kriegergilde und seine Gefolgsleute umbringt.


----------



## Josh-23 (3. September 2005)

Filzlaus am 30.08.2005 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann Meister der Krieger- und der Diebesgilde werden, wenn man den korrupten Anführer der Kriegergilde und seine Gefolgsleute umbringt.



Ja, schon, aber musste man nicht erst von diesem den Auftrag machen, Jim Stacey umzunieten, oder kann man einfach Chef der Diebesgilde werden und dann Hartherz umlegen und ist dann chef der kriegergilde???


----------



## Cherisu (3. September 2005)

> > Ich persönlich halte es allerdings aus rollenspieltechnischen Gründen für vollkommen beknackt, allen Gilden beizutreten und sich nach oben zu arbeiten. Der resultierende Charakter wirkt auf mich nicht nur lächerlich sondern auch beliebig.
> > Ich persönlich kann damit wenig anfangen. Ich starte lieber mehrere Charaktere und entscheide mich für eine vertretbare Kombination aus maximal 2-3 Gruppierungen.
> >
> > Wenn ich beispielsweise den typischen Klischee-Paladin spielen will, tritt er der Kaiserlichen Legion und dem Kaiserlichen Kult bei und fertig.



Dito!


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2005)

Ich hab in der Magiergilde angefangen. Alchemie gelernt um Tränke zu bauen. Hab damit, mit hilfe der Händlerin die 3000g besitzt eine Menge Geld gemacht. Im schnitt so 20000 pro halbe Stunde. 
Dann geht man auf die Suche nach dem Typen mit den Siebenmeilenstiefeln.
Haut ihn um. Dann kauft man sich einen Magieresistenzzauber und kann dadurch ohne zu erblinden die Stiefel anziehen.
Dann arbeitet man sich in der Magiergilde nach oben. Beim skillen immer einen Hauptskill erhöhen und 2 Nebenskills.
Nach dem erledigen des Magiergildenführers wird das Spiel dann recht leicht.


----------



## Ubertino-de-Casale (3. September 2005)

Nun habe ich mich dafür entschieden, der Magier- und der Kriegergilde beizutreten - mehr nicht. Nun habe ich aber die Codebuch-Quest zu lösen, welches mir die Dame in der Taverne aber nicht geben möchte, weil sie kein Vertrauen zu mir hat. Das würde sich vermutlich steigern, wenn ich der DIebesgilde beiträte, was ich aber eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Wie also soll ich sonst an das Codebuch kommen?

By the Way: Ich muss ja anscheinend auch der Diebesgilde beitreten (ich habe das versuchsweise mal getan)., damit man mir die Namen der "finsteren Gestalten" (oder so ähnlich) sagt, die in der Ratstaverne hausen. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, diese Namen herauszufinden? Und wenn ich die Namen habe: Wie kann ich die finsteren Gestalten denn überhaupt vertreiben? Die Anführerin der Diebesgilde sagt, dass ich mich wegen dieser finsteren Gestalten zwischen Diebes- und Kriegergilde entscheiden müsse - ich würde mich ja gerne entscheiden, aber wie tue ich meine Entscheidung kund?


----------



## Guerilla (4. September 2005)

Ubertino-de-Casale am 03.09.2005 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich mich dafür entschieden, der Magier- und der Kriegergilde beizutreten - mehr nicht. Nun habe ich aber die Codebuch-Quest zu lösen, welches mir die Dame in der Taverne aber nicht geben möchte, weil sie kein Vertrauen zu mir hat. Das würde sich vermutlich steigern, wenn ich der DIebesgilde beiträte, was ich aber eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Wie also soll ich sonst an das Codebuch kommen?
> 
> By the Way: Ich muss ja anscheinend auch der Diebesgilde beitreten (ich habe das versuchsweise mal getan)., damit man mir die Namen der "finsteren Gestalten" (oder so ähnlich) sagt, die in der Ratstaverne hausen. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, diese Namen herauszufinden? Und wenn ich die Namen habe: Wie kann ich die finsteren Gestalten denn überhaupt vertreiben? Die Anführerin der Diebesgilde sagt, dass ich mich wegen dieser finsteren Gestalten zwischen Diebes- und Kriegergilde entscheiden müsse - ich würde mich ja gerne entscheiden, aber wie tue ich meine Entscheidung kund?



Wenn Du der Diebesgilde eigentlich NICHT beitreten willst, umso besser. Lade in dem Fall  wieder einen alten Spielstand von vor dem Diebesgildeneintritt!
Dann kannst Du die beiden Probleme "finsteren Gestelten" und "Codebuch" auch in einem Abwasch erledigen: Du mußt Dich bei Sottilde einfach nur beliebt genug machen.
Das geht am idotensichersten durch Bestechen. Mit geeignteten Werten in Charisma und Wortgewandheit auch billiger durch Einschleimen.

Als Mitglied der Diebesgilde bekommt man das Codebuch so aber NICHT mehr- Falls Du also keinen alten Spielstand mehr haben solltest). Es bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten: 1)Taschendiebstahl, sollten nur wirklich gute Diebe probieren. 2) Töten von Sottilde.

Beachte aber, daß man der Diebesgilde nie mehr beitreten kann, nachdem man das Codebuch abgeliefert hat - außer durch Cheaten natürlich.


----------



## Ubertino-de-Casale (4. September 2005)

Guerilla am 04.09.2005 02:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du der Diebesgilde eigentlich NICHT beitreten willst, umso besser. Lade in dem Fall  wieder einen alten Spielstand von vor dem Diebesgildeneintritt!
> Dann kannst Du die beiden Probleme "finsteren Gestelten" und "Codebuch" auch in einem Abwasch erledigen: Du mußt Dich bei Sottilde einfach nur beliebt genug machen.
> Das geht am idotensichersten durch Bestechen. Mit geeignteten Werten in Charisma und Wortgewandheit auch billiger durch Einschleimen.
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich Sottilde mal mein sauer verdientes Geld in den Rachen stopfen! Der Rhetorik-Gott ist mein Charakter nämlich leider nicht  Bleibt noch die Frage, wie ich die finsteren Gestalten oute und vertreibe...


----------



## MasterHeld (5. September 2005)

Ubertino-de-Casale am 04.09.2005 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich Sottilde mal mein sauer verdientes Geld in den Rachen stopfen! Der Rhetorik-Gott ist mein Charakter nämlich leider nicht  Bleibt noch die Frage, wie ich die finsteren Gestalten oute und vertreibe...



Sottilde sagt dir die Namen der Mitglieder der Cammona Tong, oder irgendein anderes Mitglied der Diebesgilde das dich gut genug mag.
Der Typ in der Buckfalterfestung sprach doch von einem "blutbad", oder?   
Entweder du reizt die einzelnen Personen so lange bis sie dich angreifen (Mit "spotten" im Überzeugen-menü) oder du greifst sie einfach so an, Nachteil daran ist aber dass ein fettes Kopfgeld auf dich ausgesetzt wird. Also Wachen danach aus dem Weg gehen, bzw. bis zu dem Typen rennen der dir die Quest gegeben hat, der kümmert sich dann ums Kopfgeld.



Spoiler



Wenn du schon einmal dabei bist in der Taverne zu wüten kannst du auch direkt den Wirt umhauen, ist zwar nicht nötig, aber ich habe lange Zeit dann in der Ratstaverne gelebt, Sachen verstauen und so


----------

